# Get Ready WI



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey everyone in central WI and south. We got 8 inches projected for sunday. More than that coming for the south part of the state!
Got any room to pile down there?

Good luck everyone, stay safe, and keep the red bull flowing.


Joe Anderson
Waupaca, WI


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, they're saying 12 inches here by the time it's done tomorrow. 

We're ready.. Bring it onpayup


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like rain here first. Storm watch has been cancelled for our area. Here is our latest forecast.

The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter weather advisory, which is in effect from 3 am Sunday to midnight cst Sunday night. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect.
Sleet, snow, and freezing rain will develop after 3 am with light ice accumulation expected. Temperatures will warm above freezing Sunday morning and will not drop below freezing until mid to late afternoon. Therefore, rain and fog may occur for some time in the morning and into the afternoon over southeast wisconsin. The rain and any mixed precipitation will then change to snow from mid afternoon to the evening. Snow will then continue Sunday night. Snow accumulations will range from 3 to 6 inches.
A winter weather advisory is issued when a mixture of snow, and/or sleet, and/or freezing rain will cause difficult travel. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities. Use caution while driving.

Everybody stay safe out there.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*snow on sun/mon*

Ya, that must be the storm that is on it's way to me on sun. night/mon. morning, I have'nt seen any snow totals yet, but my weather guy says heavy snow W/ lake effect, By the way I,m located just east of you on the east side of LAKE MICHIGAN.

Hope we all get hammered W/ snow

Yon


----------



## TP Snow and ice (Mar 18, 2006)

they said 12 inches here


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*10"*

we just got raised to 10 inches b4 its all said and done! money money money


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't know how you guys get so excited. I get stressed out when we get heavy snow in the forecast. Supposed to get 6" here with high winds and that gets me worked up. Maybe it's just me. This is my first year with a lot of accounts and a couple helpers. I normally only took what I could handle alone. Hopefully it gets less stressful as the years go on. We always have it done when it is supposed to be, just makes me stressed.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey *TP and snow and ice* i just picked up a plow truck if you need help id be more than willing to travel to port washington to come plow with you just let me know im desperate now and want to use my plow.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hey*

Hey Buddhaman,
So where are you from in WI?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

lawnproslawncar;518684 said:


> Hey Buddhaman,
> So where are you from in WI?


In a little town called Antigo.

Now they are saying 6-12"


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

They are saying that for us too.
I don't know. I just hope that we don't quickly warm up at the end of march, that will bring flooding . This precipitation thing can keep up all summer though, green lawns equal money money money


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Up here they're calling for 6-10"s. Not to complain, but I'm tired of snow for the year. It's been too mild the last couple years so now that we actually get winter it's kind of a shock. I'm ready just not too willing.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I know, I know. If anybody wants my allotment they can come a get it.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I second ya on the getting tired of snow for the year. It has now started.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

In Wautoma, where forcasted for 11 inches today!!!


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

if anyone around the washington county are dont want their clients ill pick them up


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck and have fun with this one guys! Sounds awfully bad (good)! Be thanksful for what your getting and when you get too much send some up north cuz we dont have ****z for snow!:crying:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Lots of rain and freezing rain here this morning. Here's the remainder of our day ahead.

A winter weather advisory remains in effect until midnight cst tonight.
Mainly freezing rain will continue to affect southern wisconsin early this morning, with light ice accumulation under one quarter inch expected. Temperatures will warm above freezing by mid morning Sunday, and will not drop below freezing until mid to late afternoon.
Therefore, rain and fog may occur for some time in the morning and into the afternoon over southeast wisconsin. The rain and any mixed precipitation will then change to snow from mid afternoon to the evening. Snow will then continue Sunday night. Snow accumulations will range from 2 to 5 inches.
A winter weather advisory is issued when a mixture of snow, and/or sleet, and/or freezing rain will cause difficult travel. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities. Use caution while driving.


----------



## swisconsin (Dec 22, 2007)

Raining right now down here in Beloit. So it will make for great fun when the temp drops and every thing turns into a skating rink


----------



## TP Snow and ice (Mar 18, 2006)

i have alot in mequon area but it first has to snow but i have enough work powerstroke


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea if you need any help give me a call...262 617 6031 my name is Bob


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Any pics as of yet??


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Here in West Bend, we have gotten less than an inch. I hope it starts snowing more. I think the guys about 10 mins west of me have gotten hammered.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

yep here in germantown got maybe an inch.. were not spose to get anymore snow it was mainly central wisconsin that got hammered


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Here in Dunbar we have about 8 inches and counting. The snowing is bad enough, but it's pretty windy and starting to drift.


----------



## mnz28 (Jan 29, 2008)

2-3 inches southeast of gb. The weatherman came up 7 inches short on his prediction.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

You guys up north are lucky. All I wanted was 2 inches to go plowing. But instead, all we got was ice. Oh well, we've gotten a ton of snow this year.


----------



## WisEd (Jan 5, 2008)

So far in NW Wisconsin we have 4" of " 20% chance of snow flurries" and it's still coming down, I love it.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Here in Wautoma, we picked up about 13 inches of new snow Sunday and today(Monday) its snowing AGAIN 

We are forcasted for another 1-3 today and the same with tomarrow!!!


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

We are looking at about 2 1/2 feet of snow on the ground now. The piles are getting huge!!! In some spots you can be driving along on the road and cant even see past the snow bank. I mean were talking 8' piles.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

hmm its snowing in germantown and i didnt even see anything on the weather forecast for it but maybe a few flurries but its snowing decent here


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Got 7" in SW WI here are a couple of Pics of the area's that I clear.

Path to Wood Pile.









Parking Area in front of House









and the Driveway of Garage,









enjoy,

The Rest of my Storm Plowing Saga is at
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/534733/19

sublime out


----------



## bdk2406 (Sep 30, 2007)

Chevyboy;519942 said:


> We are looking at about 2 1/2 feet of snow on the ground now. The piles are getting huge!!! In some spots you can be driving along on the road and cant even see past the snow bank. I mean were talking 8' piles.


Same here in Marshfield, WI about a foot and a half just this week, piles are huge and it is starting to get difficult to find room for the new snow. Need a endloader!!


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

ended up getting 5-8 on Sunday... another 2 last night and the drifts are about 3 feet deep.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

just got blowing snow here pretty windy out i wish we got at least half of the snow you guys had


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah. I started plowing sunday at 8:30 a.m. didn't stop for a break until 9 ish then a nap for an hour at 2:30. Didn't get cleaned up until until 5:00 p.m. monday. Back at the 3" today. But right now its lunch time. Hoping for a 4:00 pm finish time. Brought the 150hp McCormick w/ loader in and started making my piles into mountains. Done with the bobcat for the year, needed serious traction and power. I'm thinking about buying snow tires for the McCormick next year.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll Get some pics of my piles. No mood for taking pics on sunday and monday. Solenoid went out on the plow truck for the angle control. so anytime I wanted to angle i had to push up against the curb. Wasn't enthused to do it. Guess there was no choice tho


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

Man what a mess.I live just north of lawnpro town called Scandinavia. I only have 5 drives to do right now, all ours except one. The ones in town had to plow across the street. Monday 5 drives in 4 hours! only did 3 of them again today. Saw tons of cars stuck. Pulled out 2 tractors. Most driveways are blind. I have heard rumors that our county is out of salt and there is non to buy! Buddhaman we had run up your way on saturday we have way more snow then you do. They are saying record snow fall totals across the whole state.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Naudi2u,
Have you been down 10 yet? no salt on it....Hmm must be out??? My question is where is the sand? I don't think you can run out of that!
So what do u do in for full time?
I'm possibly looking for a full time guy starting in April


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Snow Like the Old Days*

Here in Shawano we have received about 16" in the last 3 storms just this month. Not sure what our seasonal total is but we are near our all time high. We had our first snows in November. I thought it would be a year like in 1985 when we had 500 miles on the snowmobile before Christmas! Except for a 3 day rain in December we have had snow every week!
I have to admit we are spoiled. Last year we only had maybe 4 storms all year. None more than 4 inches. The problem now is nobody pushed far enough back with the snow banks early in the season and we are running out of room!!!
I really like all the snow but I sure am sick of the cold temps! It's going to be -5 again tonight! :crying:

I say: "let her snow"!! ussmileyflag


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

all i can say is that i wish it started snowing again around the milwaukee area


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Those are some pretty decent banks!


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

lawnpro, My wife and I both work at a lovely place called TK Waupaca Foundry

We are slow right now 4 days a week. I have a few jobs that I turned down last year because we were so busy. Thanks for the offer. Maybe in the fall when summer help goes back to school

Here is a link to our landscaping project Click Here

Also some of the pictures of clean up from the Sunday storm.

This is my parents driveway. Well the bottom half any way. One thing that you can not see here is the 4-5 foot ditches on each side of the driveway. I think that I have around 6 hours in on this driveway this week alone!










This my neighbors driveway that I plow. The last storms snow is not even in here. I pushed all of that across the street.










Lastly this is my buddy Ziggy. He thinks that he is GOD but the only thing that he can do is make yellow snow!










Also a link to my setup. Here

I think that it is funny listening to my coworkers complain on how they got no where to go with the snow. Well if you had something bigger than your 4 wheeler. We are not used to this amount of snow and no one started off with their piles back far enough.


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Our season total so far todate(2/22/08) is 68"!!! ONE major problem that everyone is having is that we have no where to go with the snow!!! I was driving down the road yesterday and you cant see past the snow piles on the side of the road!! If you were to try to go in the ditch you cant even make it that far because of the piles!! Anyways just looked at the weather and for Monday and Tuesday for this upcoming week we are predicted for 8-14 MORE INCHES!!!!


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

And to top that they are talking about another storm that looks to be headed our way later next week. They are forcasting that to drop another 8+++ 
Jeepers time to and buy a pay loader!!!
 We have so much so I decided to sell some---For Sale--- SNOW (pick up truck load $75.00) 50mile radius Just kidding guys


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

checked my records and total snow fall up to date is 83" as of 2/22/08


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea after reading this i looked into the forecast and they are saying like monday and tuesday were spose to get some snow but last time they said that..all you central wisconsin people STOLD all of our snow:realmad:


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

Buddhaman;518970 said:


> I second ya on the getting tired of snow for the year. It has now started.


hey do you know stibbe excavating


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

fordplowkid;530124 said:


> hey do you know stibbe excavating


I know a couple of the employees.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

oo man southeast wisconsin could finally see some measurable snow tonite..FINALLY it mite happen want to be able to drop my plow again


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah my teachers dad owns that. my teacher is Brad Stibbe i dont know if you would know him or not hes in his mid 20s i think


----------

